# Full HD/4K TV | Non-Smart | Under 60k



## Ratul Upadhyay (Dec 20, 2017)

_1. Budget?_
Under 60k, can be extended by 10-20k if there's something out there that can't be missed out on.

_2. Display type and size?_
Full HD or 4K, I can use your recommendations on use cases and future proofing.
Preferably, not less than 49 inches, my current (now broken) LG one was a 42 inch Full HD plasma.

_3. What will the TV/monitor be used for primarily?_
It'll be in the living room and is used primarily for DTH viewing by my parents. I'll be hooking it up (like my previous TV ) with my PC permanently, for watching/streaming movies and an occasional round of FIFA/Street Fighter with friends.

_4. Types and number of ports required?_
Atleast 2 HDMI ports, and a USB port. Not really been in touch with latest developments in this area. Any advices for my use case in future would be really helpful.
_
5. Preferred choice of brand?_
I'm open to any as long as panels are long-lasting, and after-sale services are passable. My LG plasma lasted  8 years.
_
6. Any TV/monitor in consideration?_
Looked at a few from VU, LG, Panasonic, Sony and Samsung. Thinking whether higher refresh rate ones are the way to go.
_
7. Any other info that you want to share._
Going by info above, do you think I need a Smart TV?


----------



## meetdilip (Dec 20, 2017)

Ratul Upadhyay said:


> _7. Any other info that you want to share._
> Going by info above, do you think I need a Smart TV?




Cheaper option would be to use a FireStick or Chromecast.


----------



## Ratul Upadhyay (Dec 20, 2017)

Yup, I think so too, and as I have a PC, right now it's serving the 'being smart' purpose rather well


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 21, 2017)

Checkout the latest 4K series from LG, they are excellent.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 21, 2017)

Quality LG Electronics OLED65B7A 65-Inch 4K Ultra HD Smart OLED TV (2017 Model) -  TV - DVD - Multimedia - Pune | QuikrGoods


----------



## Minion (Dec 24, 2017)

Get this
Sony X70E | LED | 4K Ultra HD | High Dynamic Range (HDR) | Smart TV


----------



## Minion (Dec 24, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Quality LG Electronics OLED65B7A 65-Inch 4K Ultra HD Smart OLED TV (2017 Model) -  TV - DVD - Multimedia - Pune | QuikrGoods


its awesome but why it is so cheap


----------



## Ratul Upadhyay (Dec 25, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Quality LG Electronics OLED65B7A 65-Inch 4K Ultra HD Smart OLED TV (2017 Model) -  TV - DVD - Multimedia - Pune | QuikrGoods


That is crazy! I'm wondering the same, why are they so cheap? I'll ask around if these deals are available here in Delhi too.

Thanks for your inputs


----------



## Stormbringer (Dec 26, 2017)

OLED Tv for 60k. LOL . I smell a scam. Stay away from such deals.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 26, 2017)

If something is too good to be true,it usually is.Just sharing this here,recently on paytm mall there was a deal for Toshiba 64GB microSD card for 999 which after applying offer came down to as low as 750 from a non-brand authorized seller.Many people ordered but I didn't as sd cards are very small so easy to temper not to mention I have read comments about some getting fake cards even from amazon's own cloudtail seller(probably swiped by courier delivery/personnel guys). However in this case,people didn't even get fake cards,what they instead got is "piece of plastic" shaped as microSD card with samsung 128GB painted on it in front & gold pin connectors painted on its backside & no,I am not kidding!


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 27, 2017)

Stormbringer said:


> OLED Tv for 60k. LOL . I smell a scam. Stay away from such deals.


Yes, could be a custom confiscated item or Stolen item.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 29, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> If something is too good to be true,it usually is.Just sharing this here,recently on paytm mall there was a deal for Toshiba 64GB microSD card for 999 which after applying offer came down to as low as 750 from a non-brand authorized seller.Many people ordered but I didn't as sd cards are very small so easy to temper not to mention I have read comments about some getting fake cards even from amazon's own cloudtail seller(probably swiped by courier delivery/personnel guys). However in this case,people didn't even get fake cards,what they instead got is "piece of plastic" shaped as microSD card with samsung 128GB painted on it in front & gold pin connectors painted on its backside & no,I am not kidding!


goddamn i dodged a bullet then, was about to order HP Envy 27 4k  monitor from them, the price was too good to be  true. Rs 27k only for a 40k monitor. Realised it may as well have been fake.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 29, 2017)

Always go for "Brand authorized seller" on paytm,I have ordered a few things from them on paytm & never got a fraud deal.


----------

